# Convicts - What to do with fry.......



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

So I recently got back into the cichlid world and my fiancee fell in love with - of all species - the convict. I now have one male breeding two females in one tank, and she is in no way intersted in losing her convicts. Does anyoen have any suggestions as to what I do with all the fry I am going to have. I am sure I can trade some off but what to do with the rest? Is there a moral issue with using them as feeders? I am unsure....lol
Someone help!


----------



## Dilettante (Oct 3, 2008)

if you use them as feeders, make sure you do it when your fiance is not looking.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I'll always take feeders... >.>

Is it possible to install a divider of some sort?


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Grow them out a little and trade them in for credit with some of the LFS's so you can maintiain you're tanks. Thats what I was hoping to do with my German Red breeding colony. Unless I can sell them here or PNAquaria to supplement the cost of running all my tanks.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah man grow them up in a tank and pawn them off at a lfs  or there are auctions and you can allways post them on kijij or right here


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Pj's pickering will not take them I think. Maybe.. for free but not credit. That option was ruined when someone brought in a sick pacu and put it in with our two arros. 

But its always worth a call. Just keep in mind its in Reno atm.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Only takes one bad apple to ruin a good thing.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah I have spoke to several lfs and they are willing to take them for in store credit. Luckily they have delivered b4 so they are saying yes since they have seen the condition of my tanks and I frequent their store. So yes I will be posting some sales soon.
Thanks guys.

Does anyone know how long I need to wait b4 I can move them to their own tank, mom currently has them alll moved to a clay pot on its side. I can easily get these babies but I am unsure if it is too soon. Also what would you feed them if you move them.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Once they start venturing out on their own.

Don't bother with auctions. Most people at auctions are seasoned aquarists & won't want anything to do with the aquatic rabbit unless they have large predators to feed. Most convicts don't even get bid on at auctions.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Good stuff, now you can supplement your hobby with the fruits of your fishes labor. With respect to the fry you can pretty much move them into their own 10 G tank with Mom if she looks like she needs the time to recover, if not keep her in the main tank. And when their yoke saks look like they've went through it, feed them live baby brine shrimp (grow them yourself with a 2 L inverted bottle and an air pump) this video I found on youtube helped me build mine, its so simple ( 



 ). Hope this helps.



desjardo said:


> Yeah I have spoke to several lfs and they are willing to take them for in store credit. Luckily they have delivered b4 so they are saying yes since they have seen the condition of my tanks and I frequent their store. So yes I will be posting some sales soon.
> Thanks guys.
> 
> Does anyone know how long I need to wait b4 I can move them to their own tank, mom currently has them alll moved to a clay pot on its side. I can easily get these babies but I am unsure if it is too soon. Also what would you feed them if you move them.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

LOL feeding BBS to baby convicts is like feeding your cat fresh salmon or your dog fresh steak every day. The brine shrimp will cost you more than you will EVER get for the grown convicts. Once they loose their egg sacs the only thing they are good for is food food themselves.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks. As it turns out mama is a machine. She has literally managed to keep a ton of fry. Looks like they are gonna be feeders for my larger cichlids. _If anyone gets salmon or steak its them._ Thanks again.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

You could trade/sell them here on the for-sale trade board.

I just set up a tank for Convicts and I am hoping they make babies. 

W


----------

